# group walk



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

only had Echo and Delta with my as Gypsy and Inca stayed home so Inca would have company, still not letting her run about becuase of her paw.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun!  I've never been on a off leash walk with other (not family owned) dogs before, your making me envious lol.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i love them, you get the odd upset between some dogs who want to play and the other dosnt but most of the time they just enjoy walking as a pack


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Seriously Kendal, everytime I look at pics that you post I get so ANXIOUS to move. We are moving in April and I cannot wait to have grass, trees, rain and water! Living in the desert is awful!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wonderful pics! what a fun way to take a walk!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely group x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Great pics. I see that yours like deep water - Dylan is too much of a baby, he likes to keep his paws on the ground. I try now to walk him everyday somewhere where he can paddle, especially now it's hotter. We have a river running through the area and I'm trying walks at different parts of it every day now.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

that was actualy Deltas first propper dip, before then she hadnt been in water deeper than her knees.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I really thought that having the others around enjoying their swim would encourage younger dogs to go in, too. Not Teddy, though, he runs to the edge with another dog and then turns right back to me without even getting his feet wet


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Tressa said:


> I really thought that having the others around enjoying their swim would encourage younger dogs to go in, too. Not Teddy, though, he runs to the edge with another dog and then turns right back to me without even getting his feet wet


Dylan will only go in where he can run in on sloping ground, like a beach. He won't jump in if there is a drop. You could try throwing a ball or stick in the shallows for him. Or just enjoy having a dry dog


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing photos Kendal xx


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I loved these photos, and what jumps out is that because all have been well socialised they are off the lead and having fun as nature intended ...in a pack! great so all new puppy owners get socialising it is so important. Love GSD all brave but not sure about getting wet feet


----------

